# Kendo gold vs cotton bacon v2



## s kajee (31/5/16)

hi guys, just wana know which is better? I see that kendo gold says its heat resistant, does that mean if you dry burn it you won't get that dry hit taste or what?


----------



## blujeenz (31/5/16)

No, just means that it takes a higher wattage than normal organic cotton before you get that lousy cotton taste.
Only silica/ceramic wick can be dry burned.

I'd try CBv2, its a composite of organic cotton and cellulose fibers.
I find that kendo needs more attention cos it tends to repell juice in the beginning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/5/16)

Kendo and cotton bacon v2 have less chance of collapsing as compared to jap cotton when subjected to serious heat flux.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## s kajee (31/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Kendo and cotton bacon v2 have less chance of collapsing as compared to jap cotton when subjected to serious heat flux.


Thanks Boet


----------



## s kajee (31/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Kendo and cotton bacon v2 have less chance of collapsing as compared to jap cotton when subjected to serious heat flux.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> blujeenz said:
> ...


----------



## PsyCLown (31/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Kendo and cotton bacon v2 have less chance of collapsing as compared to jap cotton when subjected to serious heat flux.



What do you mean by collapsing?


----------



## zadiac (31/5/16)

PsyCLown said:


> What do you mean by collapsing?



Loses it's ability to wick properly and also burns through quickly. Jap cotton is great, but doesn't last long. Cotton bacon V2 and Kendo are much better. I prefer the CB2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (31/5/16)

I also prefer the Cotton Bacon V2.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Migs (31/5/16)

Ill be a rebel and say I prefer kendo gold, seems to wick faster and a lower chance to burn, but both is brilliant, I like the long strip of kendo the most compared to the few chunks in CB2 pack. Cant go wrong and urge you to try both, everything is subjective but these two is better than all the other cotton out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen (31/5/16)

At Vape Cartel last week, they suggested I try out the Kendo Gold. The big advantage so far is there's absolutely no cotton taste when vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (31/5/16)

Maybe I'm just kak at wicking but I prefer the taste of CB over kendo. My last CB wick is still going strong on a single Clapton at 80 watts all day , every day for the last 5 days, almost as clean as when I made it.


----------



## KB_314 (31/5/16)

I prefer Cotton Bacon 2 (but Kendo Gold was good too) - worth trying both to see which you prefer, just a decision of which to buy first then

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (31/5/16)

Kendo Gold, to get your wick sarurated is a bit of a battle. CB2 my go wick.


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/16)

For me the Cotton Bacon v2 is better but Fibre Freaks No.2 beats them both.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/5/16)

For me normal jap cotton is the best, I've run at times for two weeks my every day carry with the same jap cotton and wicks like a charm.
I like CB2 and Kendo in the sence when you start tasting cotton its not a disgusting taste.
If i had to choose between the two?
CB2 for your RTA
And Kendo for RDA
But honestly i think the flavour diffrence you get between normal jap and these two is still not worth the cash.

I still think its more of a reason to brag what you running- " ey boet , i got some lekker kendo/bacon in my fused double claptons ey boet... Its flipping amazing 0.2 ohm sommer boet"

 ..........

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Greyz (1/6/16)

I have tried them all and everytime I still go back to Bacon Cotton v2. Wicks fast, has ZERO taste and it lasts longer.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mark121m (1/6/16)

Hi peeps.

I have only ever used Cotton Bacon v2
When I build in a tank I get a cotton taste for about 3/4 hits.
But afterwards it's great.

Never have I used the supplied cotton that comes with Tanks or RDA's.


----------



## SAVaper (27/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> For me normal jap cotton is the best, I've run at times for two weeks my every day carry with the same jap cotton and wicks like a charm.
> I like CB2 and Kendo in the sence when you start tasting cotton its not a disgusting taste.
> If i had to choose between the two?
> CB2 for your RTA
> ...




I have to agree. I prefer the Muji authentic organic Japanese Cotton from Japan. It is easy to use, gives more than acceptable flavour and for the price, you can't go wrong.

I recently tried Kendo Gold for the first time. Biggest issue I had is that I regularly get dry burns. I tend to take several deep hits in succession. This seems to cause the cotton to go dry, as if the cotton is feeding the juice slower. I tried putting more cotton in. I tried putting less cotton in. Nothing seemed to solve this for me. Wait a while and the hit is perfect, but too much for too long and the dry hit returns.

Maybe I am missing something, or maybe I am using the Kendo wrong.


----------



## brotiform (27/7/16)

SAVaper said:


> I have to agree. I prefer the Muji authentic organic Japanese Cotton from Japan. It is easy to use, gives more than acceptable flavour and for the price, you can't go wrong.
> 
> I recently tried Kendo Gold for the first time. Biggest issue I had is that I regularly get dry burns. I tend to take several deep hits in succession. This seems to cause the cotton to go dry, as if the cotton is feeding the juice slower. I tried putting more cotton in. I tried putting less cotton in. Nothing seemed to solve this for me. Wait a while and the hit is perfect, but too much for too long and the dry hit returns.
> 
> Maybe I am missing something, or maybe I am using the Kendo wrong.



What tank are you using? Never had an issue of dry hitting cotton bacon or kendo , except for when I've been drunk and depleted the tank lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Charel van Biljon (27/7/16)

CB v2 gets my vote too.
But I do like using the Japanese cotton every now and then too.
Not a big fan of Kendo


----------



## Petrus (27/7/16)

My nr.1 choice is CB 2, but this last to weeks I only wicked with Kendo. I primed my coils very well, let it stand for a while and then began to squonk. I must say the flavour is damn good, and the wick last longer, but don't let your cotton dry.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (27/7/16)

Been through both and really still prefer my Rayon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (27/7/16)

@Rob Fisher where are you buying your Rayon these days?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> @Rob Fisher where are you buying your Rayon these days?



I bought a HUGE box way back when so I have enough stock to keep me going till I die.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (27/7/16)

Been using Kendo and having a hard time rolling enough cotton to wick. It's either too little or too much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/7/16)

brotiform said:


> What tank are you using? Never had an issue of dry hitting cotton bacon or kendo , except for when I've been drunk and depleted the tank lol



Hi, I used it on the Gemini RTA and the Topbox RBA.

Not sure what I am doing wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (28/7/16)

SAVaper said:


> Hi, I used it on the Gemini RTA and the Topbox RBA.
> 
> Not sure what I am doing wrong.



@SAVaper , have you got a picture of your wicking? Cotton should have a slight resistance in the coil. Enough to move the cotton backwards and forwards without moving the mod. 

Fluff the tails and cut them down to light fluffy tapers. I always have a very small amount of wick in the juice channels , but it should be light enough to just fold it in , if you have to use any form of force it's too thick. 

Wick should be thickest at the coil and then thinned out down to the edges.


----------



## SAVaper (28/7/16)

brotiform said:


> @SAVaper , have you got a picture of your wicking? Cotton should have a slight resistance in the coil. Enough to move the cotton backwards and forwards without moving the mod.
> 
> Fluff the tails and cut them down to light fluffy tapers. I always have a very small amount of wick in the juice channels , but it should be light enough to just fold it in , if you have to use any form of force it's too thick.
> 
> Wick should be thickest at the coil and then thinned out down to the edges.




Thanks. I will have a look. I do believe I might have stuffed to much into the feeding holes of the Gemini. Not sure on the KBox RBA. I will look for a pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (28/7/16)

SAVaper said:


> Thanks. I will have a look. I do believe I might have stuffed to much into the feeding holes of the Gemini. Not sure on the KBox RBA. I will look for a pic.



Yup , thats probably your cause , you should see minimal to no cotton in the juice channels once the tank is re assembled. As for the Kbox , can't help you there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (28/7/16)

Hi All. Been using Kendo Gold in my Avo 24 and also have the problem of the cotton drying out after a few hits then have to wait or literally turn the tank upside down to wick properly. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## SAVaper (28/7/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Hi All. Been using Kendo Gold in my Avo 24 and also have the problem of the cotton drying out after a few hits then have to wait or literally turn the tank upside down to wick properly. Any advice would be much appreciated.



Glad it is not just me.


----------



## brotiform (28/7/16)

It's all about the wick , bout the wick

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/7/16)

I Have recently bought cotton bacon. I cant really tell a difference between it and dischem cotton. In fact my cotton bacon burns out quicker than the dischem one. I find i need to change it more often.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## picautomaton (28/7/16)

My only issue with Kendo Gold is that it takes forever to saturate, I use it for my rda's only. Tanks I use Cotton Bacon, Jap Cotton and Vapers Choice Cotton. YMMV


----------



## eviltoy (28/7/16)

Bacon that is all

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (28/7/16)

Cotton Bacon is better, but kendo is easier to work with.. Personal preference really.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## MorneW (28/7/16)

Cbv2 ftw

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (28/7/16)

+1 Cotton Bacon v2 FTW!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (28/7/16)

If only cotton bacon was actually bacon , then after a dry hit you could have some crispy bacon. 

 #cheesejoke #corny

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Modulas (28/7/16)

I - by coincidence - bought some cotton bacon v2 for the first time yesterday and I'm not that impressed. Its like any other wicking material.

Granted, I've only used it in a Gemini so far, which is prone to vapour lock and then pseudo dry hits, so that definitely has a role to play - but my experience has been rather _meh. _Will try it in my Tsunami this evening to see if I can experience what everyone is raving about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modulas (29/7/16)

UPDATE:

So I wicked the Tsunami with some CBv2 yesterday evening and the vaping experience was exactly like with Japanese cotton.
I'm not quite sold on this product. 

Will probably not buy it again, as its quite a bit more expensive than "regular" cotton, with no real benefit (to me).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/8/16)

Went passed Vape Club today and got me some of the Muji Japanese organic cotton.
Went home and wicked my Gemini RTA. Stuffed those juice holes full! Did not prime anything. Closed her up and filled the tank. Left her for 5 minutes and put her on the KBox 120 at 35W. Then I chain vaped the red hot you know what out of that tank. Perfect! No dry hits at all.
For R25 per 6 pads, no more buying the expensive CB2 or KG.
This stuff is amazing. With the Kendo Gold, I had endless problems. Had to prime the coil soaking wet and then if I chain vaped I would get dry hits. Not with the Muji. And it is extremely forgiving for an inexperienced guy like me. Like I said, I stuffed those holes full. Much more than I did with the KG.
Do yourself a favor and try it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (3/8/16)

Guys, it's really about the right tools for the right job. 
I use both and other wicking materially too and i have to say that each has its merits and each their downfall. 

To which is better is subjective, the one works better with high heat and the other to lower heats.

My suggestion is to find your preferred vaping style and wick accordingly. 

There is no ultimate, only what works best for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (3/8/16)

Save your cash and buy koh gen doh organic cotton. Cheap and works as advertised. Vaperite sells enough to last months for 20 bucks. 

If I had to choose... CBV2.


----------



## KZOR (4/8/16)

I love bacon in anything. Love how you can strip away to your desired thickness. I have to say that I don't really waste alot since smaller pieces can be fused again and used in smaller atomizer types. Taste is slightly better than Kendo but it's way easier for me to wick with CB2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (4/8/16)

Re wicked my Griff 25 with Japanese Cotton as I left my CB at my folks place over the weekend and meh. 

Annoying to work with and just doesn't seem to hold up at high wattages like the CB. Maybe I have crap "japanese" cotton pads LOL


----------

